# Counter Strike Source No servers



## Troncoso (Aug 28, 2011)

Okay, so I'm missing something. I bought CS Source from Steam. I started the game, no servers would load. No big. I opened all steam ports and CS ports, made sure my firewall was allowing it through, and adjusted my steam settings so that it was using the proper speeds and accessing the nearest server. Well that didn't work.
I tried a fix where you delete the serverbrowser.vdf and master...something.vdf, but that didn't work either. 
Even if I turn my firewall completely off, it doesn't work. Steam website says that running DMZ on my router would cause problems so I turned that off. So I don't know what else to do. I had the same issue with BF BC2, but I tried that again and apparently something I did fixed that problem. So BF is fine, but CS will stil not load the server list. Any help is cool.


----------



## Troncoso (Aug 29, 2011)

I'm gonna have to bump this cause I cant figure it out. Ive tried re-installing the game, ive tried a completely different network even. Im not sure what else to do.


----------



## johnb35 (Aug 30, 2011)

Do you need punkbuster installed?  Some games require it.


----------



## Troncoso (Aug 30, 2011)

johnb35 said:


> Do you need punkbuster installed?  Some games require it.



Punk buster is already installed from other games I've downloaded. You think it might be that it's on there that is stopping it?


----------



## linkin (Aug 30, 2011)

Valve games use VAC not Punkbuster.

The problem here is valve servers acting up/down for maintenance.

Solution: create a local server and then refresh the server list. Your favourites list should work without doing that. Mine does.


----------



## Troncoso (Aug 30, 2011)

linkin said:


> Valve games use VAC not Punkbuster.
> 
> The problem here is valve servers acting up/down for maintenance.
> 
> Solution: create a local server and then refresh the server list. Your favourites list should work without doing that. Mine does.



.........I love you


----------



## linkin (Aug 30, 2011)

Hehe I found that little trick on the steam forums


----------



## Troncoso (Aug 30, 2011)

linkin said:


> Hehe I found that little trick on the steam forums



WTF!?!? I've been googling the problem for 3 days now. That never came up. Oh well, I don't care now. After I did I can just go to the main menu and it'll load the servers.


----------



## linkin (Aug 30, 2011)

Yeah, the video stress test is also broken, it faces the ground.

All these TF2 updates that have shared files with CS breaks stuff a lot


----------

